# deleted legacy folder, now no more DCIM



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I downgraded from 4.2 to 4.1 on my s3 and noticed I started to get the message of low space. but I knew it was only using 4GB. long story short, i was dumb and deleted the folder outside of sdcard0 called legacy and it said cant delete, bu then I went to my gallery and it was all gone






























I know windows recovery programs wont work because of the MTP deal, but has anyone found a solution? I am so sad to see everything gone, and know i need to back stuff up but I mean I was wondering if I could just somehow recover at least pictures from the past few days.

thanks guys


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

Do you have a nandroid backup?


----------



## majorassface (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a way but it's not the easiest.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1994705


----------

